# The Huffman Super Streamline Repatriation: Cyclone Coaster Ride *Updated: Feb 4, 2018



## New Mexico Brant

Announcing the Huffman Super Streamline Repatriation Ride to be held at the Cyclone Coaster Ride **Updated to February 4, 2018.  *

Bring out your Huffman Super Streamlines, Safety Streamlines, and Firestone Supremes!  A few bikes that have been repatriated from across the pond are to make an appearance.  A shirt commemorating the ride will be made; accepting pre-orders now.  The price will be $23 shipped or $18 for pickup at the ride.  Please PM me with any questions.


----------



## fordmike65

So.....only Super Streamlines are allowed or can any old Huffman/Dayton join in?


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Anything Mike!  We are trying to get as many Streamlines out as possible but other Huffman/Huffy bikes are most welcome.  It would be great to have a true show of force with the Huffman product line but if you don't own one, or can't borrow one, ride what you ride!


----------



## keith kodish

New Mexico Brant said:


> Anything Mike!  We are trying to get as many Streamlines out as possible but other Huffman/Huffy bikes are most welcome.  It would be great to have a true show of force with the Huffman product line but if you don't own one, or can't borrow one, ride what you ride!
> 
> View attachment 697193



Hmmmmm,do have a 37 Huffman Super,badge as a Speed King,....

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## FULLYLOADED

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 697305



Beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## the2finger

It's about Huffy time


----------



## Freqman1

John has agreed to lend Heidi and I bikes but if I can handle the logistics and cost I may bust out a little sump'n sump'n for this one in addition to my restored bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick

Guess I'll have to bring my Airflow down... considering the Shelbys are the ones who started all of this manufacturer invasion madness to begin with.


----------



## ratrodz

fordmike65 said:


> So.....only Super Streamlines are allowed or can any old Huffman/Dayton join in?




What about Murray built Huffmans?


----------



## Freqman1

ratrodz said:


> What about Murray built Huffmans?



Huh?


----------



## fordmike65

Freqman1 said:


> Huh?



I'll fill you in Shawn...


----------



## Freqman1

Yeah help me out Mike! V/r Shawn


----------



## FULLYLOADED

Allz i got is this darn picture






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant

FULLYLOADED said:


> Allz i got is this darn pictureView attachment 698783View attachment 698784
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



Yeah, you can't ride that poster but it is great to see, thank you for posting it!  Come anyway and ride what you wish.


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Oldnut

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 698842 View attachment 698843



The grail bike brrr


----------



## New Mexico Brant

The gray is the official ride shirt; the green is the unofficial shirt...


----------



## Freqman1

I'm down with official! V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

FULLYLOADED said:


> Allz i got is this darn pictureView attachment 698783View attachment 698784
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




Cool prints!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

New Mexico Brant said:


> The gray is the official ride shirt; the green is the unofficial shirt...
> 
> View attachment 702351
> View attachment 702352




I'll take an official in 2X.


----------



## tripple3

New Mexico Brant said:


> Announcing the Huffman Super Streamline Repatriation Ride to be held at the Cyclone Coaster Ride on January 7th, 2018. Bring out your Huffman Super Streamlines, Safety Streamlines, and Firestone Supremes! A few bikes that have been repatriated from across the pond are to make an appearance.



This is getting close; Who's Coming??


----------



## fordmike65

I'll be there ready & willing to ride someone's Huffman/Dayton if available. My girl should have 2 Huffmans's roadworthy in time. No Streamlines tho


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Work conflicts have arisen for a few Cabers which would severally reduce the number of Super Streamlines at the January ride.  I am waiting to hear back regarding possible future dates.  It seems that January is not going to work so please stay tuned for more information!  Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.  I am hoping we can get this all worked out in the next few days.


----------



## fordmike65

New Mexico Brant said:


> Work conflicts have arisen for a few Cabers which would severally reduce the number of Super Streamlines at the January ride.  I am waiting to hear back regarding possible future dates.  It seems that January is not going to work so please stay tuned for more information!  Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.  I am hoping we can get this all worked out in the next few days.



Yeah, I heard about the ride possibly having to be pushed back a bit. Please keep us updated! Maybe I'll find a SS of my own by then!


----------



## cyclingday

Thanks for the update, Brant!
From all the guys here at, 
The Huffman Manufacturing Company.
Dayton, Ohio. U.S.A


----------



## azbug-i

Had everything set for jan. Not sure we can make a trip during the semester but will try! I definitely want to go on such a special ride!


----------



## tryder

azbug-i said:


> Had everything set for jan. Not sure we can make a trip during the semester but will try! I definitely want to go on such a special ride!



I just want a green shirt!  Convo. to follow later today.


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 697305



See my jaw? It’s on the floor! Gorgeous bike Marty.


----------



## rollfaster

Pm sent on official shirt.


----------



## azbug-i

tryder said:


> I just want a green shirt!  Convo. to follow later today.



 Brant has the shirts.


----------



## Nickinator

Is February 4th looking good for a Huffman ride?
The Nickinator and I are planning to make the trip from frozen MN for this ride, and will be bringing the '40 Huffman big tank to it's new owner there....would be nice to ride it one last time in good company 

Darcie


----------



## fordmike65

Nickinator said:


> Is February 4th looking good for a Huffman ride?
> The Nickinator and I are planning to make the trip from frozen MN for this ride, and will be bringing the '40 Huffman big tank to it's new owner there....would be nice to ride it one last time in good company
> 
> Darcie



I believe Frank was planning to make Feb the "Ride a girl bike or wear a dress" ride. I was planning for a Monark March ride as well. Frank has the last word, so we should double check with him as to the Cyclone Coasters schedule. Be great to see you guys out West where it's a bit warmer than Minnesota!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

New Mexico Brant said:


> Work conflicts have arisen for a few Cabers which would severally reduce the number of Super Streamlines at the January ride.  I am waiting to hear back regarding possible future dates.  It seems that January is not going to work so please stay tuned for more information!  Sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused.  I am hoping we can get this all worked out in the next few days.




That's too bad, I was planning on bringing mine. By the time the ride is rescheduled I'll probably have it torn down for paint. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## Nickinator

fordmike65 said:


> I believe Frank was planning to make Feb the "Ride a girl bike or wear a dress" ride. I was planning for a Monark March ride as well. Frank has the last word, so we should double check with him as to the Cyclone Coasters schedule. Be great to see you guys out West where it's a bit warmer than Minnesota!




I'd think a warmer month than Feb. would be better for wearing a dress lol. Have heard from a couple people about doing the Huffmans in Feb, so maybe they will have talked to him already. In any case, we're driving out a one-way rental with a Huffman, and flying home, just booked tickets today. 
Darcie


----------



## cyclingday

We can do Huffmans in February.
Dresses optional. Lol!


----------



## Robertriley

cyclingday said:


> We can do Huffmans in February.
> Dresses optional. Lol!



Huffman's in Feb then....is that official?


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> Huffman's in Feb then....is that official?



No word from Frank or Brant, so I'm guessing not yet. Stay tuned...


----------



## Freqman1

I wish we could make it out but my calendar is slammed the first part of the year. Looking like Fall would be the soonest we could make it out. Hope this happens though--would be cool to see a bunch of Super Streamlines/Safeties/Fleetwood Supremes all together. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Nickinator said:


> Is February 4th looking good for a Huffman ride?
> The Nickinator and I are planning to make the trip from frozen MN for this ride, and will be bringing the '40 Huffman big tank to it's new owner there....would be nice to ride it one last time in good company
> 
> Darcie



UPDATE: I am just waiting to hear back from Frank; unfortunately Shawn can't make it until the fall, @John can do Feb, and Amanda @azbug-i  is trying to work out this date as well (she has three of the repatriation bikes; it would be great to have some of these at the ride).  I can make it in February with my bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

tryder said:


> I just want a green shirt!  Convo. to follow later today.



The green shirts are in; expecting the grey shirts in just over a week.  PM sent.


----------



## fordmike65

New Mexico Brant said:


> UPDATE: I am just waiting to hear back from Frank; unfortunately Shawn can't make it until the fall, @John can do Feb, and Amanda @azbug-i  is trying to work out this date as well (she has three of the repatriation bikes; it would be great to have some of these at the ride).  I can make it in February with my bike.



Good to hear! I'll combine the 2 & ride a ladies Huffman!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Thank you to Mark @markivpedalpusher for updating the dates in the thread.  

Look forward to seeing you all in February!  I got a call yesterday from Joe Mikulanis who will coming be coming out from Pennsylvania for the ride.  See you soon!


----------



## slick

cyclingday said:


> We can do Huffmans in February.
> Dresses optional. Lol!




Hmm....i might have to come down for this just to see all the Huffman owners in dresses. LOL! While I'm on my Shelby......


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## Freqman1

Dammit! I really would love to make this one but have to be in San Antonio for business that Monday. Make sure you get plenty of pics just so I can see what a good time I missed V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3

Freqman1 said:


> Dammit! I really would love to make this one but have to be in San Antonio for business that Monday. Make sure you get plenty of pics just so I can see what a good time I missed V/r Shawn



Come on out!
I'm sure you can get to San Antonio Monday from *here!*


----------



## azbug-i

This date isnt looking good for me either  im trying to figure out how to make it out. Im hoping to find a friend to go and a vehicle to use too. I cant afford to rent anything large right now. Ill see what I come up with


----------



## azbug-i

Worked it out with brant. Super pumped. What a good guy helping me out with bike transport. My flights are booked for the weekend. Be seeing you all out there. 

The wonderful miss @Desireé  will be riding my girls safety streamline. 

Thanks @New Mexico Brant  so much too!


----------



## Robertriley

azbug-i said:


> Worked it out with brant. Super pumped. What a good guy helping me out with bike transport. My flights are booked for the weekend. Be seeing you all out there.
> 
> The wonderful miss @Desireé  will be riding my girls safety streamline.
> 
> Thanks @New Mexico Brant  so much too!



Is it next week or in February?


----------



## fordmike65

Robertriley said:


> Is it next week or in February?



Sounds like Feb to me.


----------



## old hotrod

azbug-i said:


> Worked it out with brant. Super pumped. What a good guy helping me out with bike transport. My flights are booked for the weekend. Be seeing you all out there.
> 
> The wonderful miss @Desireé  will be riding my girls safety streamline.
> 
> Thanks @New Mexico Brant  so much too!



Wow, you are waaaaay out of his way, good guy that Brant dude...


----------



## azbug-i

He is passing through az. Im really thankful! It was so kind of him to offer!


----------



## azbug-i

Feb 4


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Freqman1 said:


> Dammit! I really would love to make this one but have to be in San Antonio for business that Monday. Make sure you get plenty of pics just so I can see what a good time I missed V/r Shawn



Shawn, there is a direct non-stop flight from LAX to San Antonio early evening on Sunday.  It would be great if you could make it!


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Shawn, there is a direct non-stop flight from LAX to San Antonio early evening on Sunday.  It would be great if you could make it!



If I were solo I could do it. Due to the nature of this business, logistically, it just won't work. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie

cyclingday said:


>




...it all makes perfect sense now...


----------



## cyclingday

rustjunkie said:


> ...it all makes perfect sense now...



I actually got that exact same bike for Christmas one year.
I had asked for a Campus Green Schwinn Varsity, and that's the bike my dad bought me, a Cal Trans Orange Huffy!
I've always told the Huffman guys that the only reason they are Huffman guys, is because they never had to suffer the indignity of getting a Huffy when they were a kid, when what they really wanted was a Schwinn.
For some strange reason, the guys never called me Tiger when I was out riding that bike. Lol!


----------



## island schwinn

cyclingday said:


> I actually got that exact same bike for Christmas one year.
> I had asked for a Campus Green Schwinn Varsity, and that's the bike my dad bought me, a Cal Trans Orange Huffy!
> I've always told the Huffman guys that the only reason they are Huffman guys, is because they never had to suffer the indignity of getting a Huffy when they were a kid, when what they really wanted was a Schwinn.
> For some strange reason, the guys never called me Tiger when I was out riding that bike. Lol!



If it makes you feel better,we can call you Tiger from now on.LOL.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*I don't see it posted - So just to make it clear .....

YES the Huffman ride is set for February 4th 2018 - Which is also the "ride a ladies bicycle or wear a skirt ride" which we do EVERY February ride in honor of the ladies & Valentines Day in February - So we are combining the two rides for February

Since I don't own a Huffman - I will be on a ladies Shelby bicycle -- I have yet to update the CYCLONE COASTER website - but the details will be up there soon - Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Looking forward to the upcoming ride!  I still have a few tweaks to make on my 1937 Super Streamline and I will be ready!  Could someone please help me out in finding a bicycle for my girlfriend's father to ride?   If you have a bike to spare please send me a PM.  Kindly, Brant


----------



## higgens

I better find some time to finish mine


----------



## New Mexico Brant

higgens said:


> I better find some time to finish mine



Get it ready!!


----------



## fordmike65

Zephyr is all done. Working on the ladies Twinflex. Was hoping to have another repatriated bike ready for next month's ride, but doesn't look like it'll be here in time. I did find a men's bike to ride tho, so kinda excited about that


----------



## Nickinator

In case anyone is around, we're doing another ride on the morning of Tuesday 2/6 from Balboa Park/Newport Beach to Huntington Beach. I'll msg more info if interested. 
#cyclingday #tripple3
Darcie


----------



## New Mexico Brant

fordmike65 said:


> Zephyr is all done. Working on the ladies Twinflex. Was hoping to have another repatriated bike ready for next month's ride, but doesn't look like it'll be here in time. I did find a men's bike to ride tho, so kinda excited about that



Would that be a girl's big tank??


----------



## fordmike65

New Mexico Brant said:


> Would that be a girl's big tank??


----------



## New Mexico Brant

My Super Streamline and Amanda's @azbug-i Safeties are loaded in the van; leaving for Cali tomorrow!  See everyone soon.


----------



## azbug-i




----------



## azbug-i

Looks like justin is riding with me on the streamlines!


----------



## azbug-i

Brant your bike looks so good! @New Mexico Brant 

Jamie i didnt know you were working on a streamline! @higgens


----------



## Freqman1

I know some folks use the term 'streamline' interchangeably amongst the Huffman bikes. I generally break these down into three different groups: Safety Streamline (1936), Super Streamline both tank and non-tank versions (1937-8), and Firestone Fleetwood Supreme (1937-8). V/r Shawn


----------



## higgens

I almost got it together I realized I don't have time to put a nice paint job on it though


----------



## New Mexico Brant

higgens said:


> I almost got it together I realized I don't have time to put a nice paint job on it though



Ride it anyway!  It'll be a work in progress...


----------



## azbug-i

I just meant any of the streamlines. Even the fleetwood having the long tailed frame. Just didnt know jamie had any one of the above you mentioned.


----------



## Freqman1

Be cool to see pics of the others that are planning on attending--will we see any new Super Streamlines? V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i

My super went to a new home. Well both supers. Is john mcmahon coming out?

Ill be there with my safeties.


----------



## cyclingday

I spotted a couple of Super's headed towards Long Beach yesterday.
February 4th, mid 80's, the Sun is shining, it looks like a good day to ride.


----------



## birdzgarage

coaster ride was fun,had to cut out early to get the wife home for super bowl.good times!


----------



## fordmike65

Great gathering of Huffman/Dayton's today in beautiful Long Beach!


----------



## azbug-i

Great ride today ! it was nice to meet members for the first time and ride with friends again. Thanks to brant and fordmike for the ride yesterday. Thanks to justin for hosting me. Thanks to marty for making the drive out to monrovia for the pre-ride!
Great to see everyone and all the great bikes!


----------



## azbug-i

A few more


----------



## azbug-i

Huffmans of today


----------



## rollfaster

Awesome pics!!


----------



## cyclingday

It was another great gathering of marquee classic bicycles today.
Huffman Manufacturing Company, Dayton, Ohio.
They definitely left their mark in Long Beach, California today.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Thank you to everyone that came out for the ride!  Also big cheers for Frank @cyclonecoaster.com  and Bernard.


----------



## New Mexico Brant




----------



## New Mexico Brant




----------



## New Mexico Brant




----------



## azbug-i

Yay for all the pictures!


----------



## PlasticNerd

Omg that BF Goodrich black streamliner  is awesome !!!!!


----------



## higgens




----------



## fordmike65

Just thought I'd add this catalog pic of a '36 Safety to the ride thread


----------



## azbug-i

Neat i see thats an airflyte. I have a girls airflyte and the boys is a dayton badge. 

Love all these pictures everyone !!


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65

@cyclingday


----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## fordmike65




----------



## saladshooter




----------



## azbug-i

Great catalog pages mike!!! Thats what i have is a D34E


----------



## cyclingday

fordmike65 said:


> @cyclingday
> View attachment 749021






Thanks for posting the catalog pics, Mike.
My bike is actually a 1938 model 1-T.


----------



## cyclingday

Just for kicks, here's the as found, before and after.
" If they only knew, they would've taken better care of their bike."


----------



## azbug-i

Really like the raw/chrome tank on your lefrance marty @cyclingday


----------



## Balloonatic

This was SUCH a fun day and ride!! Only my second Cyclone Coasters ride, the first being the Sears ride earlier in the year... I have to make more of these rides... Frank and company are just the best! The weather, the turn out of FANTASTIC Huffmans, and the seriously fine bicycle folk make this the preeminent southern California ride. What a GREAT time we had. 

Thanks to Darcie and Nick, Amanda and Brant, and I'm sure others for making the journey from out of state, your company was enjoyed by all. 

If you ever get the chance to ride in So. Cal, be sure to take it, it's an experience you will cherish for a long time. Despite the reputation, the So. Cal vintage bike community are friendly, fun and welcome bike folk from out of town. 

Here are a few pix from both the Foothill Flyers ride on Saturday, and the Coasters ride on Sunday... Darcie, Amanda, Nick and I all took my '61 Rambler American convertible to lunch, then rode in the afternoon in beautiful Monrovia with Fordmike, Louisa, Brant, Marty and a truly nice group of folks.. such a nice, homey town ride! This weekend completely recharged my battery...


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

azbug-i said:


> My super went to a new home. Well both supers. Is john mcmahon coming out?
> 
> Ill be there with my safeties.
> 
> View attachment 746782



I didn't make it, but @fordmike65 was able to bring mine out.


----------



## Nickinator

Awesome pics Justin! @Balloonatic, and thx for the tire pump and convertible ride!

Nick and I had such a great time riding and putting faces to all the CABErs, and the SoCal hospitality was kickin in high gear- big thanks to Mike @fordmike65 for doing a Monrovia ride, and a front tube repair- who knew there was such a thing as "Goat Heads"?? Strange how it was just us "out-of-towners" picking them out of our tires lol. 

And the CC ride was truly something to behold, and thx Ty @brann.ty@verizon.net, all we can say is WOW.  Also a big thanks to Frank @cyclonecoaster.com for everything- the cool shirts, and bringing us bikes for our last ride on the Balboa/Newport Beach to HB ride, you guys are great! @cyclingday @tripple3. 

We're back in the frozen North now, but the pics will warm our hearts till Spring 

Darcie (and Nick)


----------



## Balloonoob

Holy Huffmans! This thread is awesome!! Looks like everyone was having a great time.


----------

